# 'nother snes classic. won't load nes games



## codezer0 (May 24, 2019)

So, simply put, got a co-worker who wanted me to hack and get some extra games on _their_ snes classic, since they weren't as tech savvy.

Well, strange thing is, even with the settings and config that I had on mine, I'm finding that this one just _will not load_ any NES games. SNES, Genesis, 32X, even N64 games all work. Just NES games don't. Even tried re-making the hakchi directory, re-copy the retroarch package that I knew worked, but I'm still getting the same result. What can I try doing now to get that working so I can send it back all nice and ready to go?


----------



## koffieleut (May 24, 2019)

None of the Nes games are working or just some aren't working (like Castlevania 3)?


----------



## codezer0 (May 24, 2019)

At present, none. One of the games happens to be castlevania 3, but selecting any game just kicks back to the select screen.


----------



## Deleted User (May 24, 2019)

codezer0 said:


> So, simply put, got a co-worker who wanted me to hack and get some extra games on _their_ snes classic, since they weren't as tech savvy.
> 
> Well, strange thing is, even with the settings and config that I had on mine, I'm finding that this one just _will not load_ any NES games. SNES, Genesis, 32X, even N64 games all work. Just NES games don't. Even tried re-making the hakchi directory, re-copy the retroarch package that I knew worked, but I'm still getting the same result. What can I try doing now to get that working so I can send it back all nice and ready to go?




Have you tried re-installing retroarch core?


----------



## codezer0 (May 24, 2019)

Thought i did that, but it's still happening. I waa starting to wonder if i would be within my right to try and hit the system reset/restore function on the snes classic itself? Or if i could like, flash to stock and start over from it?


----------



## Deleted User (May 24, 2019)

codezer0 said:


> Thought i did that, but it's still happening. I waa starting to wonder if i would be within my right to try and hit the system reset/restore function on the snes classic itself? Or if i could like, flash to stock and start over from it?




I suggest trying that one last time as this has happened to me and re-installing Retroarch core fixed this for me.

Also, are you using built in canoe or nes core?


----------



## codezer0 (May 24, 2019)

ModderFokker619 said:


> I suggest trying that one last time as this has happened to me and re-installing Retroarch core fixed this for me.
> 
> Also, are you using built in canoe or nes core?


I've no idea at this point in time. I'm using hakchi 2.31 on the pc.

I don't understand it, because my own personal unit is flawless. Even loaded up Minus Infinity with no errors at all, but this one doesn't load anything.


----------



## Deleted User (May 24, 2019)

codezer0 said:


> I've no idea at this point in time. I'm using hakchi 2.31 on the pc.
> 
> I don't understand it, because my own personal unit is flawless. Even loaded up Minus Infinity with no errors at all, but this one doesn't load anything.




Check command line it will say canoe built in core or fceux or other nes cores.  Done many Minis and some can be a pain even though setup like other working minis.  I feel your pain.


----------



## codezer0 (May 24, 2019)

ModderFokker619 said:


> Check command line it will say canoe built in core or fceux or other nes cores.  Done many Minis and some can be a pain even though setup like other working minis.  I feel your pain.


What would i be looking for in said command line? What should i change?


----------



## Deleted User (May 24, 2019)

codezer0 said:


> What would i be looking for in said command line? What should i change?




Well if it says bin/clover in command line then retroarch is handling nes games

In older retroarchs you needed to install nes core like other systems


----------



## codezer0 (May 24, 2019)

ModderFokker619 said:


> Well if it says bin/clover in command line then retroarch is handling nes games
> 
> In older retroarchs you needed to install nes core like other systems


Yeah, I'm not a fan of command line; stuff like this reminds me why.

At least looking at it on the hakchi program, seems all the NES games are showing as */bin/nes*. I'm guessing that's my problem, right?


----------



## Deleted User (May 24, 2019)

codezer0 said:


> Yeah, I'm not a fan of command line; stuff like this reminds me why.
> 
> At least looking at it on the hakchi program, seems all the NES games are showing as */bin/nes*. I'm guessing that's my problem, right?




I'm pretty sure bin/clover and bin/nes are handles by retroarch

What version of restroarch did you install?


----------



## codezer0 (May 24, 2019)

ModderFokker619 said:


> I'm pretty sure bin/clover and bin/nes are handles by retroarch
> 
> What version of restroarch did you install?


I (re)tried with the same retroArch that I used with my first, working snes classic. I can confirm the Genesis/32X games work and at least that the n64 games load (though don't have a controller with analog sticks so can't really play some of them). _Only_ the NES games are not working on this other one right now


Spoiler: one of the affected nes games



/bin/nes /usr/share/games/CLV-H-WBAOK/Contra.nes.7z


----------



## Deleted User (May 24, 2019)

codezer0 said:


> I (re)tried with the same retroArch that I used with my first, working snes classic. I can confirm the Genesis/32X games work and at least that the n64 games load (though don't have a controller with analog sticks so can't really play some of them). _Only_ the NES games are not working on this other one right now
> 
> 
> Spoiler: one of the affected nes games
> ...




You can try clover and see if they load

Delete then redrag into Haxchi

Can also try newer version of retroarch if there is one


----------



## codezer0 (May 24, 2019)

according to this, it's still 1.1d... even tried the additional-mods script to try and force nestopia, but I still get the same behavior. any NES game just kicks back to the main screen.


----------



## Deleted User (May 24, 2019)

codezer0 said:


> according to this, it's still 1.1d... even tried the additional-mods script to try and force nestopia, but I still get the same behavior. any NES game just kicks back to the main screen.




I believe retroarch is on 1.7x  Try the new one bud, should fix your issue


----------



## codezer0 (May 24, 2019)

ModderFokker619 said:


> I believe retroarch is on 1.7x  Try the new one bud, should fix your issue


if I try googling "Retroarch clover", that linked project is literally the only thing it points me at. So, again, what are you talking about?


----------



## Deleted User (May 24, 2019)

codezer0 said:


> if I try googling "Retroarch clover", that linked project is literally the only thing it points me at. So, again, what are you talking about?




Find the newest retroarch Core

https://github.com/KMFDManic/NESC-SNESC-Modifications/releases


----------



## ScarletDreamz (May 24, 2019)

sorry for not reading the whole thread.

But im pretty sure it might just be your configuration.

Since several revisions, the nes emulator loaded on hackhi,  its wrong, so you need to use a core, and specify it via hackhi 

Is that simple.


----------



## codezer0 (May 24, 2019)

ModderFokker619 said:


> Find the newest retroarch Core
> 
> https://github.com/KMFDManic/NESC-SNESC-Modifications/releases


Okay, giving that a try... found some nice improvements in terms of new cores, true. but trying to sync and I keep getting a 451 error.

Okay, somehow got past that, re-checked that I installed retroarch mod(s) and cores, but again... no NES games load. It just kicks back to the main menu. Every time.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (May 24, 2019)

codezer0 said:


> Okay, giving that a try... found some nice improvements in terms of new cores, true. but trying to sync and I keep getting a 451 error.
> 
> Okay, somehow got past that, re-checked that I installed retroarch mod(s) and cores, but again... no NES games load. It just kicks back to the main menu. Every time.


again.. you need to give the parameter to the nes rom....


----------



## codezer0 (May 24, 2019)

ScarletDreamz said:


> again.. you need to give the parameter to the nes rom....


the game shows up on the game select on the snes classic. but when I select it, it won't load. that's the problem.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (May 24, 2019)

codezer0 said:


> the game shows up on the game select on the snes classic. but when I select it, it won't load. that's the problem.


for god sake.. yes i know, i did read that. you still need to give the parameter to launch it.

if you read my explanation on the past post, it clearly says that hackchi is pointing to the ens emulator, which does not work. you need to set up a core. and give the parameters to load the rom via a retroarch core.

Commonly: 

/bin/nestopia <rom> <clover_args>


----------



## codezer0 (May 24, 2019)

None of this is making any sense to me. I don't understand how my own unit, on an older hakchi, worked flawlessly with this. but this one, with a newer hakchi, won't load a single nes game.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (May 24, 2019)

codezer0 said:


> None of this is making any sense to me. I don't understand how my own unit, on an older hakchi, worked flawlessly with this. but this one, with a newer hakchi, won't load a single nes game.


because on some revision, the nex emulator that is pointed on hackchi, is not included, so you point your rom to an emulator that is not sideloaded, therefore, it takes you back to the game select screen.

To fix this, since you cant [user friendly] push the original nes emulator, or sideload it correctly, you just give a nes rom the parameter to be loaded via retroarch core.


----------



## codezer0 (May 25, 2019)

Okay, I think I solved it. Not in a way I would have liked to, but it did solve it.

Simply put, I was no stranger to different rom sets that included "scene/group" releases, and of course those frustrating start-up screens, which at best usually just break functionality with cheat codes. But the last straw was when I had loaded up a GBA romset on my EZ4 and had about twenty consecutive games I wanted to play having those rips and then the splash screen basically breaking the ROM's ability to run. So, in spite of how Nintendo wanted to make this difficult with litigating a bunch of the more accessible sites, I resolved to try and stick with _NoIntro_ Rom sets, that are just the pure data.

this was no problem with everything, _except_ the NES games, because after asking on a discord specific to these units, one of their admins found the romset's data has no header data at all. Not a bad thing, but the only emulator available at this time that _can_ open headerless NES games, is painfully slow.

my solution, in that sense, was to find another rom set to download (since I didn't have the original set on disk) and add in those via Hakchi. Those all work, now. And after some tracing back and forth, now all the games work. And I can now pack the bugger up and send it back to my co-worker buddy.


----------

